# Τάκα τάκα τάκα, τα τακουνάκια



## Zazula (Oct 3, 2011)

Πάντως υπάρχουν και κάτι πιγκάλ που είναι χάρμα ιδέσθαι και οφθαλμών αγλάισμα (με την κατάλληλη συνοδεία, φυσικά): http://us.christianlouboutin.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=pigalle. :)





mod's note: παραπροϊόν εκείνου του νήματος


----------



## SBE (Oct 3, 2011)

Εδώ ταιριάζει η ανάλυση περί Λουμπουτέν και τακουνιών που διάβαζα χτες: Why do all ankle boots have ridiculously high heels?


----------



## Palavra (Oct 4, 2011)

The Couturisation of Hooker Shoes, indeed. Πας να δεις μια βιτρίνα, και το μόνο που λείπει είναι η πίστα και ο στύλος.


----------



## SBE (Oct 4, 2011)

Palavra said:


> The Couturisation of Hooker Shoes, indeed. Πας να δεις μια βιτρίνα, και το μόνο που λείπει είναι η πίστα και ο στύλος.


 
Μην απογοητεύουμε τελείως τον Ζαζ, όμως. Τα παπούτσια που υπέδειξε είναι πολύ κομψά, κυριλέ κλπ. απλά θα ήταν πολύ ωραιότερα αν μπορούσε να περπατήσει η εκάστοτε φέρουσα.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 4, 2011)

...και για να τα αγοράσει, πρέπει να πουλήσει το νεφρό της.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 4, 2011)

SBE said:


> Μην απογοητεύουμε τελείως τον Ζαζ, όμως. Τα παπούτσια που υπέδειξε είναι πολύ κομψά, κυριλέ κλπ. απλά θα ήταν πολύ ωραιότερα αν μπορούσε να περπατήσει η εκάστοτε φέρουσα.


Μα, αυτά είναι από τα παπούτσια που δεν αγοράζονται για να φορεθούν (στον δρόμο, τουλάχιστον)!


----------



## daeman (Oct 4, 2011)

Palavra said:


> ...και για να τα αγοράσει, πρέπει να πουλήσει το νεφρό της.



You must be well-heeled to be head over heels over heels.


----------



## SBE (Oct 4, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Μα, αυτά είναι από τα παπούτσια που δεν αγοράζονται για να φορεθούν (στον δρόμο, τουλάχιστον)!



Η αξία του συγκεκριμένου προϊόντος βρίσκεται στο ότι βλέπουν όλοι τι παπούτσια φοράς, γι'αυτό άλλωστε έχουν κόκκινες σόλες, για να αναγνωρίζονται κι όχι για ομορφιά.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 5, 2011)

Καλά, δεν το 'πιασες το αστείο, αλλά δεν πειράζει. :)


----------



## SBE (Oct 6, 2011)

Απλώς αρνούμαι να πιάσω το αστείο. Ο παπουτσοφετιχισμός έιναι σχήμα οξύμωρο, άλλωστε. Όλοι είμαστε παπουτσολάγνοι. Είναι το μόνο δημοκρατικό μέρος της ένδυσης. Δεν έχει σημασία αν είσαι υπέρβαρος ή αδύνατος, ψηλός ή κοντός, όμορφος ή άσχημος. Υπάρχει ένα ζευγάρι για τον καθένα, και ίσως και δύο, και εκατό και χίλια. Από το κλασσικό ανδρικό δετό παπούτσι με τις τρυπητές διακοσμήσεις, σε άψογο μαύρο δέρμα, ως το γυάλινο γοβάκι της Σταχτοπούτας. Μπορείς να φορέσεις ακραία παπούτσια με διακριτικό τρόπο, ενώ στα ρούχα μας περιορίζουν οι καθωσπρεπισμοί. Επιπλέον, ενώ τα ρούχα τα πλένουμε στο πλυντήριο ή τα στέλνουμε καθαριστήριο, με τα παπούτσια η σχέση είναι πιο άμεση, στρώνεσαι κάτω με τη βούρτσα στο ένα χέρι και το βερνίκι στο άλλο και δουλεύεις. 
Επομένως τα παπούτσια δεν μπορούν ποτέ να είναι περιορισμένης χρήσης. Πρέπει να φαίνονται, πρέπει να επιδεικνύονται, πρέπει να πατιούνται. Αλλιώς γιατί να τα πληρώνουμε;

ΥΓ Ως πρώην κάτοχος γόβας με 13 πόντους τακούνι γνωρίζω την επίδρασή τους στο άλλο φύλο, αλλά γνωρίζω πολύ καλύτερα την επίδρασή τους στα πόδια μου και στη γενικότερη σωματική μου ακεραιότητα


----------



## Zazula (Oct 6, 2011)

Γουατέβερ.


----------



## SBE (Oct 6, 2011)

Επιτέλους αυτονομήθηκε το κίνημα


----------



## Palavra (Oct 6, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Μα, αυτά είναι από τα παπούτσια που δεν αγοράζονται για να φορεθούν (στον δρόμο, τουλάχιστον)!


Εντωμεταξύ, πας και λες κάτι τέτοια, και αφήνεις τη φαντασία του κόσμου να οργιάζει


----------

